# Crumby Chicken TNT



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2012)

In a mixing bowl mix 2 cups bread crumbs,1/4 cup minced parsley,3-cloves crushed garlic,salt and crushed black pepper. Now mix 1 cup melted butter, 1-tab. Dijon, and 2-tea. Worcestershire. Dip each of 8 whole chicken breasts into butter then into crumbs make sure to coat all sides then place into foil lined baking dish just large enough to handle the chicken in 1 layer. put the rest of the butter over the chicken, bake at 350 uncovered for about 1 hour or you know your oven how it cooks ht, med just check the juices and make sure they run clear.Place the chicken on a warm pretty serving platter garnish with a combo of chies and parsley you've chopped and mixed together. this is yummy give it a try.
kades


----------



## CraigC (Oct 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> In a mixing bowl mix 2 cups bread crumbs,1/4 cup minced parsley,3-cloves crushed garlic,salt and crushed black pepper. Now mix 1 cup melted butter, 1-tab. Dijon, and 2-tea. Worcestershire. Dip each of *8 whole chicken breasts* into butter then into crumbs make sure to coat all sides then place into foil lined baking dish just large enough to handle the chicken in 1 layer. put the rest of the butter over the chicken, bake at 350 uncovered for about 1 hour or you know your oven how it cooks ht, med just check the juices and make sure they run clear.Place the chicken on a warm pretty serving platter garnish with a combo of chies and parsley you've chopped and mixed together. this is yummy give it a try.
> kades


 
Do you mean breast halves or do you really mean whole breasts (16 breast halves)? Are they skin on/bone in or boneless/skinless?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Do you mean breast halves or do you really mean whole breasts (16 breast halves)? Are they skin on/bone in or boneless/skinless?


 
sorry I didn't make myself clear, It's getting to be a habit with me lately. I meant 8 whole breasts boned and halved skin removed.Sounds odd HUH? Seems to me it should be 8 pieces of boned skinned chicken breasts I just make 8 pieces of white meat no skin. I'll ask the person who gave me the recipe what she does.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

This sounds amazing Kades, we will certainly have this once Steve is feeling better


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> In a mixing bowl mix 2 cups bread crumbs,1/4 cup minced parsley,3-cloves crushed garlic,salt and crushed black pepper. Now mix 1 cup melted butter, 1-tab. Dijon, and 2-tea. Worcestershire. Dip each of 8 whole chicken breasts into butter then into crumbs make sure to coat all sides then place into foil lined baking dish just large enough to handle the chicken in 1 layer. put the rest of the butter over the chicken, bake at 350 uncovered for about 1 hour or you know your oven how it cooks ht, med just check the juices and make sure they run clear.Place the chicken on a warm pretty serving platter garnish with a combo of chies and parsley you've chopped and mixed together. this is yummy give it a try.
> kades


 
This sounds so good Kades! Going to try it with pork chops since I don't eat chicken, sure it will work


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am sure it would be lovely with pork chops


----------



## Addie (Oct 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I am sure it would be lovely with pork chops


 
Kylie, just a word of caution. As you know, the gall bladder handle any fats we eat. That includes fried foods. Now that Steve no longer has his, you should ask his doctor about eating fried foods. Baked may be better for him. I realize that you may have to alter some of your recipes, but it will keep Steve healthy for you.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Going to try it with pork chops for sure


----------



## Alix (Oct 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Kylie, just a word of caution. *As you know, the gall bladder handle any fats we eat.*



The gall bladder is just a storage tank for bile from the liver. You can still digest everything normally without one. I'm not advocating eating a ton of fried stuff, but it really is no different than when you HAVE a gall bladder. Same rules of logic apply. I've been without mine now for 5 years and my diet is unchanged. 

Kadesma, this recipe looks very much like one I make quite regularly. I add in some parmesan cheese to the breading. DELICIOUS! Thanks for reminding me of this one. I will make it as soon as I'm off evening shifts.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Going to try it with pork chops for sure


 Pork chops sound great. I have several and will try it this way as well. I understand about the chicken I'm not so found of it myself and after I have to handle it for others I'm off it for weeks at a time YUK
kades (ma)


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2012)

Alix said:


> The gall bladder is just a storage tank for bile from the liver. You can still digest everything normally without one. I'm not advocating eating a ton of fried stuff, but it really is no different than when you HAVE a gall bladder. Same rules of logic apply. I've been without mine now for 5 years and my diet is unchanged.
> 
> Kadesma, this recipe looks very much like one I make quite regularly. I add in some parmesan cheese to the breading. DELICIOUS! Thanks for reminding me of this one. I will make it as soon as I'm off evening shifts.


 Alix adding parm is such a good idea. I don't know why I didn't use some but I will next time.Thanks for reminding me.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> Kylie, just a word of caution. As you know, the gall bladder handle any fats we eat. That includes fried foods. Now that Steve no longer has his, you should ask his doctor about eating fried foods. Baked may be better for him. I realize that you may have to alter some of your recipes, but it will keep Steve healthy for you.


 Addie,
this recipe is Baked NOT fried. Do you think this would work for people without gallbladders?
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Pork chops sound great. I have several and will try it this way as well. I understand about the chicken I'm not so found of it myself and after I have to handle it for others I'm off it for weeks at a time YUK
> kades (ma)


 
I've been avoiding the 2 pkts of chicken left in my freezer for weeks 
I used to love chicken but it seems after each pregnancy I'm put off for years 
My poor family, it's their favourite and I make it about 3 times a month. Most times I can't even eat after cooking it


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Addie,
> this recipe is Baked NOT fried. Do you think this would work for people without gallbladders?
> kades


 
Yes, if it is baked. The bile that the gall bladder produces, helps break down the fat. By not frying, it is much easier to digest.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> Yes, if it is baked. The bile that the gall bladder produces, helps break down the fat. By not frying, it is much easier to digest.


 I'm glad of that Addie. Thanks I'm learning all the time.
kades


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds great to me too.  Thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2012)

Oldvine said:


> Sounds great to me too. Thanks.


 You're Welcome.
kades


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'm glad of that Addie. Thanks I'm learning all the time.
> kades


 
The minute you eat fat, your gall bladder produces the bile from the liver to break it down. If you are unfortunate enough to have gall stones, sometimes when the gall bladder goes to release the bile, a stone will try to go with it. If it is big enough, it will get stuck in the duct and then you are in a lot of pain. If the gall bladder is troublesome enough, then you have it removed. You now eat fat, and you get a major case of Gerd. (Heartburn) So the best thing is to try to avoid foods that are fried.

BTW, most cases of gall bladder distress seen in Emergency Rooms are from eating Chinese Food. And it affect women more than men. Think about it. Almost all their food is fast cooked in oil. And the biggest offender is fried rice.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> The minute you eat fat, your gall bladder produces the bile from the liver to break it down. If you are unfortunate enough to have gall stones, sometimes when the gall bladder goes to release the bile, a stone will try to go with it. If it is big enough, it will get stuck in the duct and then you are in a lot of pain. If the gall bladder is troublesome enough, then you have it removed. You now eat fat, and you get a major case of Gerd. (Heartburn) So the best thing is to try to avoid foods that are fried.
> 
> BTW, most cases of gall bladder distress seen in Emergency Rooms are from eating Chinese Food. And it affect women more than men. Think about it. Almost all their food is fast cooked in oil. And the biggest offender is fried rice.


 Yikes, and Fried rice is my favorite Chinese.
kades


----------



## Addie (Oct 21, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Yikes, and Fried rice is my favorite Chinese.
> kades


 
I have had one gall bladder attack and was in the ER for more than 12 hours. They had to call my son to act as my medical proxy. They had to  put me under and I could not consent to any procedures. They had to zap the stone stuck in my duct. They were considering taking me to the OR but they were having trouble stabilizing me. The culprit? I had eaten one mouthful of Chinese Fried Rice. And that brought me into a day of painful misery. I haven't eaten Chinese food since and my frying pans cry with loneliness every time I walk by them. A lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have had one gall bladder attack and was in the ER for more than 12 hours. They had to call my son to act as my medical proxy. They had to put me under and I could not consent to any procedures. They had to zap the stone stuck in my duct. They were considering taking me to the OR but they were having trouble stabilizing me. The culprit? I had eaten one mouthful of Chinese Fried Rice. And that brought me into a day of painful misery. I haven't eaten Chinese food since and my frying pans cry with loneliness every time I walk by them. A lesson learned the hard way.


 They feel the msg in Chinese and Mexican foods both contributed to my kidney problems and having to put in 2 different perm caths. YUK you're right live and learn.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> They feel the msg in Chinese and Mexican foods both contributed to my kidney problems and having to put in 2 different perm caths. YUK you're right live and learn.
> kades



Eeks!  I had no idea!  We usually ask them to hold the MSG at our Chinese place, would not have thought to ask at our Mexican place.


----------



## Addie (Oct 22, 2012)

kadesma said:


> They feel the msg in Chinese and Mexican foods both contributed to my kidney problems and having to put in 2 different perm caths. YUK you're right live and learn.
> kades


 
Ever since I deliberately decided to get away from prepared foods that are loaded with preservatives, I feel so much better. I have become an avid label reader. I have very few can goods. Mostly tomatoes for mac and cheese.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> Ever since I deliberately decided to get away from prepared foods that are loaded with preservatives, I feel so much better. I have become an avid label reader. I have very few can goods. Mostly tomatoes for mac and cheese.


 I try to use fresh veggies, frozen if there is something I want that's out of season. not much red meat,Love fish,pork, chicken gives me the gag's sooooo very little chicken. Love beans,rice and low carb pasta. That;s me. San marzano tomatoes,and fresh cheese but the cheese is limited per day.
kades


----------

